# Eldar Warhost



## dthwish09 (Oct 15, 2009)

Hey everyone starting a project log on here, Saim Hann Eldar. First up are warp spiders and I'll be working on striking scorpions next. The whole army is assembled and being refurbished, stripped/repainting. Alot of work planned and hope to keep this log updated. 




Enjoy!


----------



## Dakingofchaos (Sep 29, 2009)

Looking scweeet - nice to see a some bright shiny things for a change. What are you planning to do with the bases?


----------



## dthwish09 (Oct 15, 2009)

The bases will be a simple brown/grey rocks and green static grass. Planning to base 3-4 units all at once. Still need to finish the gems and hit the models with some satin varnish.


----------



## alasdair (Jun 11, 2009)

They are looking great! I love the vibrant color scheme. Can't wait to see them based.


----------



## dthwish09 (Oct 15, 2009)

These units are works in progress will post nicer pictures when done, just a quick update. Started working on scorpions, and a good amount of work on Farseer and Fire Dragons. Enjoy!


----------



## troybuckle (Nov 24, 2010)

how long did it take you to get those units painted up?


----------



## dthwish09 (Oct 15, 2009)

troybuckle said:


> how long did it take you to get those units painted up?


just a couple of days, I'm repainting the models, most of them already have a base coat or I've sprayed with a flat colour and some drybrushing


----------



## dthwish09 (Oct 15, 2009)

Seer Council WIP


----------



## Moriouce (Oct 20, 2009)

Impressive speed with the brush!

I love the vibrant colour on the capes. As expected from the Path of the Sewing!


----------

